# What were the greatest speakers you've ever heard?



## chadbang

I was prompted to write this because of a recent post where stevesolo asked if he needed to upgrade his system because it was dated by almost 20 years.

 I don't necessarily think age (within a reasonable period, say 30 years, and perhaps longer) necessarily renders a piece of audio equipment obsolete. 

 Just look at those who still feel turntables are superior to digital, or Macintosh valve amps, or a Stradivarius violin for that matter.

 Anyway, maybe that is another discussion entirely, but, for now, I'm interested in what kind of loudspeakers you've owned (or auditioned) that won a special place in your heart.

 I'll start: 
 I remember spending many hours in my frat house with my friends Allison One loudspeaker. FLAT, uncoloured, beautiful.

 The greatest MIDRANGE I ever heard for vocals was on a pair of speakers made by Chartwell. (I later found out they used the same KEF drivers as Rogers and Spendor - which I've actually never heard!)

 Then later I owned a set of Audio Research's top of the line AR9 loudspeakers (circa 1979 not the new ones). They had such WEIGHT and PRESENCE that I still lament losing them.

 I guess in the "daydream category" - I've always loved the absolute INVISIBILTY of Martin Logan speakers. Oh man, if I was a rich man...

 So, what other speakers have struck you as "classic" over the years? And what was their greatest strength (midrange, bass, soundstaging...)?


----------



## rickcr42

I have owned the Dahlquist DQ-10 with the Janis sub , a pair of Fourier 1 , big honking pair of Cerwin Vegas with 15 " woofers , JBL L100 , varios mini monitors

 But my favorite is my present pair circa 70s Klipsch Heresys.
 They probably do nothing extremely well on paper other than sensitivity and sheer volume levels but are flat out enjoyable to listen to no matter what I play


----------



## dudlew

B&W CDM 7NT For me these are the best I have ever heard. 


 (for now at least)


----------



## HD-5000

Wilson Audio Grand SLAMM ($80,000) connected to 2 floorstanding Mark Levinson Amplifiers costing $38,000 a pair.


----------



## zowie

Wilson Grand Slamm for me too. When I heard an orchestra on them, it was an uncanny likeness to what I've heard in Carnegie, from the stage as well as the audience. However, I'd never have those huge ugly things in my house, or pay that sort of money for any speakers.

 AR9s: Those were the best speakers I'd heard back around the early 80s, but I don't think they rank today.


----------



## TimSchirmer

to be brutally honest... the most enjoyable i've heard are moth cicadas, out of a moth system. They just sounded so damned realistic.


----------



## GlowWorm

Im a reletive audiophile newbie,but I auditioned a pair of Martin Logan Aerius i, a couple years back, and was really blown away by them.


----------



## rickcr42

the Moth is very cool looking product as is most of thier unique lineup (shamelessly stole my preamp layout from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 and I have only heard good things from full range drivers ,sorta a complete sound with no crossover induced mid band aberations , kinda like headphones.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

B&W 801's were the best I ever heard, but then again I avoid listening to really good speakers for the same reason most avoid spending too much time here: it gives you ideas of spending money!!!


 As to equipment being dated or out-of-date: digital sources and DACs are about one of the only thing that goes out-of-date quickly. The rest is simply a desire to have the latest, or better unit.


----------



## Neruda

One of the best speakers I've heard was a single 4" Fostex FE108S fullrange driver in a rearloaded horn. beautiful clean sound, with an excellent soundstage. very realistic!


----------



## shivohum

Quote:


 Just look at those who still feel turntables are superior to digital, or Macintosh valve amps, or a Stradivarius violin for that matter. 
 

There are people who think turntables are superior to a Stradivarius violin? And I thought I had bad taste


----------



## zowie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ServinginEcuador _
*

 As to equipment being dated or out-of-date: digital sources and DACs are about one of the only thing that goes out-of-date quickly. The rest is simply a desire to have the latest, or better unit. * 
 

Only with the qualification "quickly" do I agree.


----------



## joelongwood

The "best" I ever heard were in my house for all of about 2 weeks. I brought home a pair of Altec Model 19 speakers.....each about the size of a rather stout refrigerator. The sound, using Dynaco tubed equipment was incredible. And man, could they play LOUD and CLEAR! 
 Unfortunately, my wife laid down the law......it was me or them. Well, I'm still here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Today's speaker listening (rare these days) occurs with a pair of Klipsch Forte. They have a traditional horn sound reminiscent of the Altecs. Close, but no cigar.
 PS....It's a helluva lot easier bringing headphones into the house.


----------



## Cap'n Dan

One of the big Magnepans... 3.6 I think? Truly unbelievable speakers. People compare them to to the Martin Logans, but these have a much more pleasant sound: the Martin Logans are extraordinarily precise (and transparent) but are extremely harsh.

 The Maggies are much more musical.


----------



## rickcr42

no way the wife lets in Fortes ! The Heresys are as big as I go.

 And they get played a lot for DVD viewing combined with DIY rears,sub,center


----------



## darkclouds

Yeah, one of the big magnepans was the best I've heard. Of course, that's not saying much since they're the only "high-end" speakers I've ever auditioned.

 Man, talks about the Moth Cicadas and the fostex 108s (thehornshoppecom, 'the horn') are giving me a bit of buyer's remorse even before my speakers arrive. I ended up getting the a pair of completed 2 Pi speakers because of space constraints. The price difference between them weren't that much at all. And the moth cicadas just look gorgeous.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Quote:


 _Originally posted by joelongwood _
*PS....It's a lot easier bringing headphones into the house.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 



 Do you mean "sneak" them into the house and "hide" them from plain sight Joe???


----------



## joelongwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ServinginEcuador _
*Do you mean "sneak" them into the house and "hide" them from plain sight Joe??? * 
 

Nope.......they're all in plain sight......hangin' all over the place. I'm actually quite surprised (and appreciative) she hasn't passed any new laws regarding headphones or amps. Maybe it's because they're so small in comparison to those Altecs. Heck, the Fortes look small in comparison to those monsters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 PS: She has passed a law regarding motorcycles in the garage..........................................5 is the limit.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Quote:


 _Originally posted by joelongwood _
*Nope.......they're all in plain sight......hangin' all over the place. I'm actually quite surprised (and appreciative) she hasn't passed any new laws regarding headphones or amps. Maybe it's because they're so small in comparison to those Altecs. Heck, the Fortes look small in comparison to those monsters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 PS: She has passed a law regarding motorcycles in the garage..........................................5 is the limit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 



 LOL!!!!


----------



## ze-ant

Quote:


 _Originally posted by chadbang _
*The greatest MIDRANGE I ever heard for vocals was on a pair of speakers made by Chartwell. (I later found out they used the same KEF drivers as Rogers and Spendor - which I've actually never heard!)* 
 

The greatest midrange I've heard for vocals was through a pair of Spendor BC-1 circa 1970's, which I subsequently purchased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but that was before I heard a pair of Quad ESL-57, which was even better. 

 Although I've never had the chance of comparing the ESL-57 with the LS 3/5a (which I suspect was the pair you heard, chadbang), I was able to compare it with the BC-1. The soundstage of the LS 3/5a was IMHO not as wide than that of the LS 3/5a and the midrange sounded a but 'nasal' in comparison.


----------



## Calanctus

The best I've heard so far were the Nearfield Pipedreams. I heard them only for about 15-20 minutes at an audio show, but they were the most natural, relaxed-sounding speakers I've heard.


----------



## Voyager

the best i heard were the B&W 801's. They sounded very large and realistic. the imaging was truly awesome, and the bass was sooooo deep without being ovedone. I can never look at most speakers the same way again after hearing them, although the upper-end rockport speakers Antares and Hyperion look very interesting to me. I never really have been interested in wilson speakers. The best speakers in my house were the Ess AMT 1-a's with the large heil tweeters my dad had. I loved those.


----------



## jude

This past spring, at HE2002, in the Joseph Audio / Manley Labs / Cardas room, Jeff Joseph was showing off his Joseph Audio Pearls. Like many others, I voted for it as "best sound of show" and I believe it ended up winning. That was the best hi-fi I've heard in a while, and maybe the best I've heard, period.

 Down the hall was a Rockport / Halcro / Transparent room, and those Antares were pretty amazing. In a show with so many rooms that left me _un_impressed, I was was starting to lose hope of being solidly _wowed_ at this year's show -- and then I walked into this room. I thought it was going to be my best-of-show, until I walked down the hall into that Joseph Audio setup.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

Hales Trancedance 8s, and JM Lab Grande Utopia. If I remember correctly, they were both driven by B.A.T. (very expensive) electronics.


----------



## earthling

Quote:


 _Originally posted by CRESCENDOPOWER _
*Hales Trancedance 10s, and JM Lab Grande Utopia. If I remember correctly, they were both driven by B.A.T. (very expensive) electronics. * 
 

One of the local shops had two pairs of JMLab Grand Utopias that they had just brought in for a customer to use in his home theater (I kid you not). They had two sets of these speakers set up, one pair driven by Krell Reference amps and another set driven by spectral amps just to break them in...

 I couldn't really tell the difference between the two setups as I was so overwhelmed by the sheer quality and volume of sound.


----------



## Audio-Me

Without a doubt, the Vandersteen 3A Signatures swept me off my feet. I left my first audition with one knowing that these were THE ONES for me.


----------



## zowie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*This past spring, at HE2002, in the Joseph Audio / Manley Labs / Cardas room, Jeff Joseph was showing off his Joseph Audio Pearls. * 
 

At the 95 (i think) Stereophile show, there was a room with four Golden Tube SE-40s driving Josephs. It wasn't the most impressive sound or gear at the show, but it was just so damn enjoyable to sit there and listen to music. The room was constantly full with people hanging out and groovin' to the tunes. And on a system $10,000s cheaper than some.

 I later bought SE-40s (currently up for sale), and may buy Josephs if I decide to replace my Quads.


 Grand Utopias: they just didn't do it for me. For that kind on money, I don't want to think, "pretty good."

 Aerius i: I think this speaker is fabulous for the money - I'd buy them - but on an absolute basis, there are defintely better, including more expensive Martin Logans.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*This past spring, at HE2002, in the Joseph Audio / Manley Labs / Cardas room, Jeff Joseph was showing off his Joseph Audio Pearls. Like many others, I voted for it as "best sound of show" and I believe it ended up winning. That was the best hi-fi I've heard in a while, and maybe the best I've heard, period.
* 
 



 If these are the speakers that had the diamond coated tweeter, it's no wonder. Stereophile absolutely RAVED about these things and how great they sounded. THAT must have been a treat for you to hear those Jude!!! And at $80,000 or so, quite a chunk of change!!!


----------



## wasifazim

Moondog Audio's Maya horn speakers hooked up to Cary monoblocks and 47 Labs PitRacer..stunning. This was at Applause Audio & Art here in Toronto (Broadview & Queen)..

 - Wasif


----------



## Andrew Pielet

Avantegard Duo's, hooked up to Viva Verona monoblocks. (http://www.avantgarde-usa.com/duo.html


----------



## Tuberoller

Audio shows typically have very bad sonics or very good sonics there seems to be no real middle ground.Jude is correct about the Joseph Audio Room at NY.The room at CES was not as good with identical equipment.The only show I have ever been to that has had consistently good rooms was the T.H.E show which is put on in Vegas in competition with the CES Alexis Park exhibits.My dad says that the Show last month in China was pretty awesome and all the rooms were very good sounding.

 Ok.the question was,what are the best speakers I have heard?In my own systems that would go to the Maggies that my wife has stolen from me.As far as at a show, I loved the Avant Garde Duos that were driven by Glass Audio Company SET Monoblocs at T.H.E show.That same set-up in my house never sounded right,good thing I had a buyer for them before I got them home.The best I have ever heard period was recently at a new friend's home.he has a set of Maggie 3.6 along with a two custom subs using a total of four 15 inch drivers.All this is driven by four VTL 750 watt tubed monobloc amps.The sound is unreal and is truly akin to a live performance.


----------



## cjc

For midrange clarity I really like Apogee Stages (Ribbons).
 Hardest part is finding a suitable room, they are rather space hogs. Also needs powerful amp.


----------



## rickcr42

thinking about it , I was very impressed with a pair of behemoths (15 in woofer , horn mid and tweets ) in the Classic Audio Reproductions room a couple of years ago , HE01

 Hooked up to some PP Triode amps they did sound good


----------



## gerG

oooohhhh, so many many great speakers. B&W top of the line has always wowed me with the combination of dynamics, accuracy, and image. Even better with a pair of good subwoofers (I heard a 801 + Janis combo once, wow).

 Probably the "best" (meaning my favorite) that I have heard to date was my B&W DM17s hooked up with a set of home brew subs, outdoors. Room boundaries are a bigger degradation that speaker price, it seems. Maybe I can get OldPa to bring over his N800s to try out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great thread, btw.


 gerG


----------



## chadbang

First of all, everyone, amazing selections. Such diversity. They sent me looking stuff up on the web several times. Lots of great idea (and sadly will remain "ideas").

 rickcr42, you're my hero. You owned Dahlquist DQ-10s. They were one speaker I always lusted after. I have a question: Are your Klipsches a "forgiving" speaker? I mean, are they the kind that make mediocre recordings sound really lousy, or do they tend to just let you enjoy the music? I'm currently getting rid of a pair of B&W 602s (Hated them, way too bright) which made some of my favourite less-than-perfect recordings, that sounded fine on my KEF Crestas, sound REALLY less-that-perfect (they brought out all this upper end garbage). Frankly, I like a slightly more forgiving speaker - given all my odd and assorted music tastes and recordings (even bootlegs). Recently I've been curious about horn speakers (it all started with the Voight pipe Neruda tried to build. I finally heard a set and I liked them. But, like Neruda, I decided they threw a tall and wide soundstage, but not a very "deep" one. Granted these were really cheapies built with a less-than Radio Shack quality Chinese driver) and I've wondered if they fall into the forgiving category?


----------



## rickcr42

I would say the Heresys have the potential to sound very good with the correct electronics but can also be edgy with 'hard" electronics.

 The bass extension is not the lowest , you will need a sub for the last octave , but at the same time drums have an impact that is incredible.

 The mid band really shines and is produced realistically

 and the top end sparkles

 these (as are most high effeciency /high power handling) are VERY lively speakers and can go from soft to loud fast enough to startle !

 25 watts will do for most as they are 96dB/1W/1M effecient.
 100 watts will break the lease and piss off the neigbors , around 117db and that is 
 [size=medium]LOUD[/size] 









 I think what really gets me goin' is the "livelyness" of the sound.
 Again , maybe not the most accurate out there (and just what IS accuracy hmmm? Earburn or musical ?) but definately they make music , and that is what all this is about.Totally enjoyable no matter if i throw on some Sly Stone , boogie to cool and the gang,rip some old deep purple or floyd, or (HIDE THE WIMMIN" CHILDREN AND PETS ) AC/DC "Stiff Upper Lip"---damn scary with a sub !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 And with the Stereophile Test Disc everything is just fine in casa de ricster 

 My DQ-10 s ........................man I loved those , but what a bitch to drive !
 200 watts just got them going and more wouldblow the suckers.Very frustrating for someone who back then liked his music loud.
 But still there was something about the sound............


----------



## Budgie

I may be lucky, but, the best speakers I have heard are still sitting in my living room. Custom built line sources. 9 eight inch woofers and 20, 7/8 inch tweeters per side. 7 feet tall.


----------



## chadbang

Rickcr42,
 What the HECK was it about the sound of those speakers -- the DQ10s -- that made them sound so good? I don't know if you ever heard the Allison One's but those speakers shared "a quality". I can hear it, but to describe it... Ah, let me try.

 They had a nice controlled "punchiness"; As if they had a fast, but controlled (limited?) dynamic response. Their was a certain tautness about their dynamics.

 They were EXTREMELY neutral. Today, some might say they lacked "air" because of a high frequency roll-off (which I think accounts for "airiness" - those ole' high frequencies bouncing around, except in the case of planar speakers in which they are widely distributed). I would say their sound was very flat.

 In the case of the Dahlquist, there was also the phase alignment which created a 3-D space beautifully. What a little tilt will do! (This is why I still covet Thiels and Spicas).

 What else can you think of Rickcr42? Or anyone else?


 BTW, has anyone every heard JBL L250s someone here in Thailand is selling a pair (in teak) for $1,600.


----------



## JML

Several of these have been listed, and the list shows when I was at the age to buy them, but I will always remember the first time I heard:

 Advent (Large) -- I bought them
 Dahlquist DQ10
 Rogers LS3/5A
 Spendor BC1 -- I bought them
 Quads
 Magnepans
 Snell Model A
 Spica TC50
 Conrad-Johnson Synthesis LM210 -- I bought them

 Fourteen years ago I stopped bringing speakers home, and I brought a baby home instead. Now he's picking up where I left off -- unfortunately the prices of what we like are way beyond our means.


----------



## Old Pa

The point made earlier by several individuals about the importance of room interaction is too true: your dream speaker set up is how it's going to sound in your room. That said, I have been blessed with speakers that have sounded good in every room I have found for them (or at least was able to dig my way out of a couple of audio "holes" otherwise).

 I had a pair of mirror-imaged Dahlquist DQ-10s with an M&K subwoofer 25 years ago. Nice, accurate sound at the time, but they would not play that loudly. The complexity of the crossover/driver arrangement put me back onto well designed 3-way systems, but the time phase array was also an idea that worked and I have followed. My Fried satellites and subwoofers were the result of the DQ-10 lessons and went over 20 years and one re-drivering; they were at their best with Morel drivers. Right now, I'm still pretty much smitten with the B&W N800s driven by a 20A Bryston B14ST . . . .

 Chadbang: Two years ago She-who-must-be-obeyed and I were in Cancun for New Years. We had a 10th floor condo and there was a disco on the other side of the buiding across the street. I KNEW they had JBL speakers in the disco from the first night. JBL treble at high volume will rot your gums and make your teeth fall out and it is the same as it has been for 30 years.


----------



## chadbang

Point taken, Old Pa. Bad treble? Forgettaboutit!

 JML, that list looks eerily familiar. I had the large Advents as well, I wonder what they would sound like now? Maggies always nice. Snells are lovely. I've got to track down some Spendors or Rogers for a listen. What I wouldn't give to stumble across some used Spicas. Auggh, this is madenning. Get me back the the US, land of excessive used audio equipment! Long live consumerism! Grrrr, I hate living abroad. Bangkok is the worst place for audio, well, maybe Cambodia or Laos....


 I must be immature about not bringing speakers home because I CAN"T STOP THE MADNESS. Still need audio. Need toys. Must...have....ugh....


 I managed to locate a used electronics classified section here in Thailand. Of course I can't READ IT, but the pictures and product names work. Is it worth my following up on a pair of Yamaha NS-1000Xs for $850. How is the treble on these, Old Pa? Is it tamed? Sweet? I needs me sweet treble for these old ears.


----------



## rajan

chad,

 hongkong is the best place to track down rogers and spendors. i am not sure which store but a lot of members of the ls35a yahoogroups are from hongkong. fwiw, most the audiophiles out of hongkong are agog on the vintage ls3/5a's.


----------



## Old Pa

Chadbang: I'm sorry, but I can't remember all the old Yamaha speaker models. I had a small pair 20 years ago that were pretty bright, but some of the big Yamaha bookshelf speakers of the late 1970s I remember as sounding pretty good at the time. I am not sure I would even consider a used pair of loudspeakers that had been in the tropical climate of SE Asia for a couple of years. Wood and humidity as to structural integrity, and Bob's Your Uncle as to how they would sound when you got them to a dryer clime. And that doesn't even get into the Joys of Shipping. I think I would stick with headphones unless I was getting loudspeakers to use there and then sell again before I came back stateside.


----------



## aerius

So far it's a set of MartinLogan Prodigy's hooked up to VTL amps (don't know which ones) that I begged a listen to at the local audio store. Besides looking real pretty and being see-thru, they do the most amazing disappearing trick I've ever heard. I tried them out a couple days after a _Cowboy Junkies_ concert I went to, and when the _Trinity Sessions_ CD started playing I was brought right back into the concert hall.

 I thanked the nice sales guy profusely and left the store with the biggest grin on my face ever.


----------



## Kirium

Thread revival!!

 Uhh.. B&W 801's fed from a pair of biiiiiiiig Halcro amps.

 Also some speakers that got my attention were some Piega columns (don't recall the model) fed from a MF CD player and thru a tube amp that i can't recall... the guitar string definition was an audio revelation to me...


----------



## arrowmark

Dunlavy IV with Pass labs X-250


----------



## D-EJ915

B&W Nautilus 802's for stereo listening, I didn't ask what they were powered by though (it was like 3 years ago).


----------



## Kieran Comito

Best speaker I have ever heard is the Bose 901s. They are awsome!


----------



## Koui

JBL VerTec line arrays in your (large) listening room will get you closer to greatness, deafness, and probable arrest than any other speakers I know of.


----------



## wallijonn

Hartleys with the 22" woofers, 8" midrange.


----------



## 00940

A pair of heavily modified B&W CDM9. Powered by a custom preamp and 2 mono amps. Great, great stuff for a mere 3000$.


----------



## Mastergill

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*This past spring, at HE2002, in the Joseph Audio / Manley Labs / Cardas room, Jeff Joseph was showing off his Joseph Audio Pearls. Like many others, I voted for it as "best sound of show" and I believe it ended up winning. That was the best hi-fi I've heard in a while, and maybe the best I've heard, period.
* 
 

This set up win second time in a row this year.
 I don't know about Joseph Audio, but Manley and Cardas are the best in their respective field. PERIOD. 

 Back to topic my Rogers LS5/9 was one of the best 2 way monitors money can buy. ( infortunately Rogers doesn't exist anymore )


----------



## pbirkett

Best I heard was a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona's, powered by a Plinius 8100 amp and a TEAC VDRS-25 CD player.


----------



## zeplin

the other day i strolled into magnolia hi-fi and tried out some sonus faber and they proved to be one of the best presentations for classical music i've ever heard...and they were only powered by a pioneer elite! i can only imagine what they would sound like out of an arcam fmj or something along those lines. granted they are really nothing compared to some other combos, but for me it was the best i've heard in a long time. also there were a pair of vienna acoustic towers...they were awesome too, very good for classical and even better for Jazz! not too long ago, when shopping for some Kefs, i had the chance to listen to some reference Kefs...the top-of-the-line Kefs, the reference model 207! again the strong point with Kef is their ability to image well...god damn! in addition to imaging, they did everything else perfect and are my ideal, realistic speaker (one that i will probably get when i can make enough money). if you pair them with a warm source and amp, you're set. i heard them with Linn cd player and i can't remember the amplifier, but they were perfect. i put in a dave brubek cd (live) and it felt as if i was there with Mr. Brubek sitting next to him playing the piano! plus, you don't even need a subwoofer! anways, i'm not great at explaining what speakers and headphones sound like yet, but i know the model 207's were one of the best i've heard and rate up there with the sonus faber's. the martin logans at magnolia hi-fi weren't all that great, but dissapeared really well. however the newest martin logan three driver subwoofer is quite an accomplishment and had the best punch and accuracy i've ever heard in a subwoofer. i also really liked the Def Techs warmness too, although that is pretty much all they have going for them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 those are the most recent speakers i've had the chance to hear, hopefully, in the near future, i will head on over to some small brand speaker stores in SF and check out some speakers i've nevr heard of!


----------



## Chops

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tuberoller _
*The best I have ever heard period was recently at a new friend's home.he has a set of Maggie 3.6 along with a two custom subs using a total of four 15 inch drivers.All this is driven by four VTL 750 watt tubed monobloc amps.The sound is unreal and is truly akin to a live performance. * 
 

What kind of sub is your friend using, sealed, ported, dipole? This is why I'm asking....

 And before I go any further, I must tell you that I am very familiar with high-end audiophile gear. I worked for a high-end retail store (Audio/Visions South) for years that only dealt with the best of the best in equipment, service, and advise. It was not unusual for us to have over a $1,000,000 worth of inventory on hand. So with that in mind, let me get on to the subject at hand......

 My current system is IMHO the best I have heard anywhere. For my mains, I have a pair of Maggie MGLR 1s with DIY height adjustable stands and Cardas banana plug/KimberKable PBJ jumpers for the tweeters. For sub duties, I'm using a pair of extremely huge DIY dipole subs consisting of two 15" drivers per side. 

 With this configuration, and the consistency of the dipole Maggies and dipole subs, I get an unbelievably realistic soundstage and frequency range that rivals systems costing much more. 

 The treble is naturally crisp, clear and extended, the midrange is very real and transparent sounding, and the bass extends very low, (well below 20Hz), with plenty of authority and depth. And the transients are very life-like at any volume level. Any type of bass you put through it like, pipe organ, acoustic bass giutar, upright string bass, electronic, whatever, it sounds real. Vocals are so believable, you can almost feel their breathe and their spit landing on you..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And cymbals, piccolos, and the upper register of violins are right there.

 I can honestly say that my system, even though it's not the very best high-end equipment, does an amazing job at giving you everything the recording has to offer. I believe if you choose your equipment wisely and set it up properly, you can save loads of money and still get that high-dollar sound that so many of us dream of having.


----------



## zeplin

simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

JM Lab Grande Utopia's (just really nice)
 Nearfield Pipedreams (imaging!)
 Spendor S3/5's (so good, I bought them; just "Goldilocks" right)


----------



## PinkFloyd

Tannoy Westminster's without a shadow of a doubt....... gorgeous


----------



## tom hankins

Just recently heard the new ( i think they were the new models) grande utopias OMG!!
 Next to them would be the Legacy-Audio whisper's and Legacy-Audio Focus. I prefer the Focus.


----------



## sacd lover

A speaker from a Canadian company called Clements was the best I can remember hearing. They were a 2 way transmission line using a soft dome tweeter. Unbelieveable midrange and bass with soft sweet highs. I dont remember the model number. Their top of the line speaker was a 2 way transmission line with a ribbon tweeter called an RT-7; but I preferred the soft dome 2 way.


----------



## stymie miasma

I haven't heard a great deal of high end speakers, but a friend and I were both very impressed by some AvantGarde Duos which were powered by Electrocompanient monoblocks if memory serves. Listening to a live disc of Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds sent shivers down my spine - that was fun


----------



## Andrew Pielet

It has to be the Meridian DSP8000. I was first amazed by Avantgaurd Duo's, powered by Viva Mono's, but the Meridians were somthing special. The Meridians are active w/ DAC in the speaker. It was UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Nisbeth

Hmm. Top 3 (In no particular order):

 - B&W Nautilus 802.
 - KEF Reference 205 (Probably the best looking)
 - B&O Beolab 5 (Yes, it is a B&O!)

 /U.


----------



## Calanctus

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nisbeth _
*Hmm. Top 3 (In no particular order):

 - B&W Nautilus 802.
 - KEF Reference 205 (Probably the best looking)
 - B&O Beolab 5 (Yes, it is a B&O!)

 /U. * 
 

The B&O Beolab 5 got a very positive review in a UK hi-fi mag recently (I think it may have been Hi Fi Choice). They said it had really good bass, neutrality and ease of use. I think the main criticism (and it was a mild one, given the context) was that the speaker is not the height of transparency, in audiophile terms. Still a very nice speaker.

 The Kef Reference series DOES look good! I like the sound of the Ref 201s (never heard a higher end model in this series).


----------



## SuperGiraffe

The Dynaudio Evidence (Master) was very impressive to me, driven by an all Krell system. As you might expect, the power and bass was incredible, but more surprisingly, the system had quite a nice touch and truly holographic imaging. Its tough to make speakers over seven feet tall "disappear," but Dynaudio did the trick (or at least made it seem like the sound was not coming from the speakers at all). 

 Back in reality land, I was always impressed with the sound a friend of mine's dad got with a simple Onkyo (receiver and cd changer) system with the old Klipsch Heresy IIs. What a great sounding little speaker! Without a doubt one of the best sounding systems I've heard in an actual home.


----------



## jefemeister

I heard the Revel Salons over in Deleware once. Those things were sweet. They had an unreal off axis response and undeniable time/phase dominance over everything else. Of course, those were really among the first high-end speaker i had heard and the memory may be better than the reality. I would love to sit down in front of a pair again to see.

 As far as sheer beauty, Amati Homage hands down. Well, maybe the classic Nautilus. I've never heard either.

 Cheers,
 Jeff


----------



## RobertR

JBL hartsfield fed with marantx model 9 amps and 2 track ampex tape.

 on a smaller scale ARI bookself crossed over to Janzen electrostatic tweeters.

 I have a pair of maggies model 3 but they cant equal the sheer power of the JBL's


----------



## kwkarth

The Revels I heard were wonderful. The Wilson Grand Slams were awesome. The Altec Model 19s at the AES were darned impressive. The Bose 901's in the 70's were impressive, but the one time I was actually fooled into thinking that there was a real live trumpet player behind the screen was when I was listening to a pair of Magnapan Tympani IV's playing a Sheffield Labs Direct to disc recording of Harry James called King James Version. I could have sworn there was a live trumpet player behind the right speaker. I had to go behind there and look for myself. Thus began my love affair with Magnapan speakers....


----------



## Calanctus

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
* the one time I was actually fooled into thinking that there was a real live trumpet player behind to screen was when I was listening to a pair of Magnapan Tympani IV's palying a Sheffield Labs Direct to disc recording of Harry James called King James Version. I could have sworn there was a live trumpet player behind the right speaker. I had to go behind there and look for myself. Thus began my love affair with Magnapan speakers.... * 
 

Jonathan Valin said something very similar about the same speakers in a recent issue of The Absolute Sound. It makes me want to audition Magnepans again. I did hear the 20.1s for about 5 minutes once, and recall that they sounded very sweet.


----------



## 4fatcatz

So, what other speakers have struck you as "classic" over the years? And what was their greatest strength (midrange, bass, soundstaging...)?


 Accustat's (Spelling?) Never owned them but hung out at
 Stereo stores all the time. "Speed" was my initial attraction.

 Spica's Wide soundstage, great mids/hi's...no bass though.

 Current models include Meadowlark Kestral II, and Thiels (cant remember model but I was impressed with its smoothness)

 Both offer wide, holographic imaging when used with good tube
 amps.


----------



## gloom

Thiel CS 3.6, via CAL CDP, and Krell amping.

 Modestly priced compared to some named here, but they simply oozed emotion. Music played through them touched my heart in a way that no other speaker I've heard could. Their organic sound was pure, jawdropping magic. I literally cried while a couple of my favorite tracks played. I felt elated, but tears streamed from my eyes. A curious reaction, but a marker of the speakers' powerful effect on me.


----------



## Trawlerman

Quote:


 _Originally posted by chadbang _
*snip.....

 The greatest MIDRANGE I ever heard for vocals was on a pair of speakers made by Chartwell. (I later found out they used the same KEF drivers as Rogers and Spendor - which I've actually never heard!)
* 
 

These would probably be a pair of BBC LS3/5a right. Chartwell was one of a handfull of companies that were licensed by the BBC to manufacture these speakers.

 There is a great following of LS3/5a speakers and there is a website and a Yahoo group dedicated solely to these. 

 I hope one day to pick up a pair of these highly respected speakers. At the moment i'm using Quad 77-10Ls and Spendor SP3/1s which are modern day equivalents and have agreat deal in common with these original LS3/5a monitors.


----------



## rickcr42

yeah the LS3/5a sounds great if used for the purpose designed it was for

 nearfield listening (100 hz bump up and a gradual dip around 3khz or so,would make awsome computer speakers)

 they pretty much set the standard for mini monitors along with the I.M.Frieds which were flat and meant to match up with a sub for the bottom octaves for top to bottom cohesion

 damn shame how the mass market has taken the same concept to "surround sound in a box" (five crapty spkrs and a thud box) and convinced the average consumer to bite thinking they got a bargain (anyone say Bose?)


----------



## Ctn

Holy mother of Speakers (aka god)






 Holy mother of Amps


----------



## Calanctus

Quote:


 _Originally posted by gloom _
*Thiel CS 3.6, via CAL CDP, and Krell amping.

 Modestly priced compared to some named here, but they simply oozed emotion. Music played through them touched my heart in a way that no other speaker I've heard could. Their organic sound was pure, jawdropping magic. I literally cried while a couple of my favorite tracks played. I felt elated, but tears streamed from my eyes. A curious reaction, but a marker of the speakers' powerful effect on me. * 
 

The Thiel 3.6 speaker seems to have a very good reputation. It's apparently the oldest speaker in the current Thiel line, having lasted so long because it sounds so good, and some people prefer it to the 7.2.


----------



## chadbang

I'm almost 100 percent certain my next speaker will be Thiels. I think I'm going to try find a pair of 3.2s inexpensively. But I'll compare them with 3.6s first, thanks to your input. I've heard they have the same clean open midrange and share some attributes with Spicas that way - which are my current favourites.


----------



## immtbiker

Vienna Acoustics Strauss & Beethovens, sound better than the B&W Nautilus 801's and 802's to my ears.


----------



## AdamZuf

Y.G Acoustics, made by a guy here in israel that invited me to his lab. he sells a pair for $20,000, and he consider it very cheap.. to his words, they are really better then any Nautilus, which i never heard. they sounded crap with a bit less then good recordings.
 they sounded heaven with a very good recording - the cello was tons heavy with its sadness, and had a real body that were bigger then a real cello only because of the amplification factor, i believe. imaging and depth to behind of the speakers ware insane.
 they were MUCH faster then any headphone i have heard. i mean, i was thinking: "this is like %5 faster then what it should be, what's up with the source?"

 if i had the money, i still wouldn't get them only because they are so unforgiving much more then anything i heard. too much hi-fi for my taste, is still want to enjoy music


----------



## Canuck57

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joelongwood* 
_The "best" I ever heard were in my house for all of about 2 weeks. I brought home a pair of Altec Model 19 speakers.....each about the size of a rather stout refrigerator. The sound, using Dynaco tubed equipment was incredible. And man, could they play LOUD and CLEAR! 
 Unfortunately, my wife laid down the law......it was me or them. Well, I'm still here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Today's speaker listening (rare these days) occurs with a pair of Klipsch Forte. They have a traditional horn sound reminiscent of the Altecs. Close, but no cigar.
 PS....It's a helluva lot easier bringing headphones into the house.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was picking up a second pair of large Advents (to double stack) I bought from a guy and had a listen to his Altec Model 19's...I know what you mean, they're amazing speakers, they sound effortless, the lows blend in well with the mids and highs and they're so clear. I have Klipsch Fortes as well...like you say close but no cigar...and you're right it's kind of hard for the wife to not notice new speakers!


----------



## Sleestack

Well, I loved my Eggleston Andra IIs so much, I bought five of them. They have perfect transparency through the mids, just the right amount of air in the highs and with 2 12" woofers in a 220 lb sealed enclosure, provide controlled bass that extends below 20Hz. They are incredibly balanced speakers that can handle any task with ease.

 I also love my 2.2. channel setup. I wasn't that crazy about the Epiphany's alone because they could not deal with low frequencies well at all. After I paired them with TACT W210 corner load subs crossed at 250Hz, the setup provided mid and low range dynamics like no other speaker setup I've heard .The Epihnay's handle highs like a speaker with a mile of tweeters should... perfectly. The key is in the TACT room correction, but for anyone who hasn't heard corner load subs, it really opens your ears to what proper low frequency response and timing can mean for a system.

 Other speakers that I really enjoyed were Piega C8 Limiteds and B&W 800Ds.

 As always, manipulating room acoustics is key, especially for low frequencies.


----------



## Thaddy

I just heard some Martin Logan electrostats driven by a bunch of Krell gear last night at a Tweeter. It wasn't bad, but it could have been better. I thought it sounded kinda bright though, which was a major dissapointment.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I just heard some Martin Logan electrostats driven by a bunch of Krell gear last night at a Tweeter. It wasn't bad, but it could have been better. I thought it sounded kinda bright though, which was a major dissapointment._

 

I've never like any of the MLs I have heard. Some people swear by them. You could have also been hearing a bad recording or room.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_I've never like any of the MLs I have heard. Some people swear by them. You could have also been hearing a bad recording or room._

 

Yeah you could be right, but first impressions count the most


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Yeah you could be right, but first impressions count the most
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very true. I think many people audition speakers in bad environments or with poor recordings, which can result in a gross mirepresentation of the way a speaker sounds.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Its too hard to choose and the name eludes me. Especially at an audio show where your ears become fried from listening to hundreds of setups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Therefore I will go with the JosephAudio RM25si speakers.


----------



## Joey_V

Best speakers I ever heard had to be the Wilson Maxx2 powered by Halcro DM68 monoblocks.... $150,000 system just floored me flat!

 Runner ups have to be the following, in no particular order:
 - Wilson Sophia powered by VTL electronics
 - Martin Logan Summits powered by Rotel RB1090 and Classe 400 
 - Wilson WP7 powered by even more expensive VTL electronics
 - BW 802D powered by Rotel RB1090
 - BW803D powered by Rotel RB1090

 OK speakers:
 - Onix Reference 3 powered by Dodd monoblocks
 - Sonus Faber Concerto/Concertino
 - Martin Logan Mosaics powered by Rotel RB1070
 - Polk LSi series (15/9)
 - Onix Reference 1
 - Onix Rocket 850S
 - Raw Acoustics LS8
 - Paradigm S2
 - Thiel 2.4C
 - Paradigm S8
 - BW 804S/703
 - JM Labs 918 Focal

 So-so speakers:
 - Polk LSi7
 - Axiom M22
 - BW 60x series
 - Any Klipsch speaker (RF35/RB25/RB15/B2/F3/F2/F1... etc...)
 - Von Schweikert VR4jr powered by DK electronics

 Meh speakers:
 - Athena speakers
 - JBL speakers
 - Infinity Primus
 - Polk Monitor series

 Bleh:
 - Yamaha speakers (NS series)
 - Infinity Beta


----------



## tom hankins

Heard the Thiel CS7.2s last week....really nice. So nice I bought a pr., hopefully they will be here by next friday.


----------



## Jbucla2005

I haven't had to pleasure of hearing a lot of really good speakers but the best I heard was Vandersteen 2Ce's. I thought the overall presentation was very life-like, especially timbre of instruments was very convincing. Very black background, too. Overall presentation is on the dark side. Pretty much made my jaw drop when I heard them.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joey_V* 
_Best speakers I ever heard had to be the Wilson Maxx2 powered by Halcro DM68 monoblocks.... $150,000 system just floored me flat!_

 

I have a friend with this exact system except he has Watt Puppy 7's in the rear and a Watchdog sub and a Watch center in a dedicated home theater room. The Halcros and the Maxx2's in 2 channel mode with dCS equipment have the most incredible mids and swetest highs I've ever heard but the bass was lacking with the sub turned off. The room was really over-dampened but for the money the Wilson's bass was disappointing. Also, as per Wilson's instructions...you had to space the speakers in one position only (I believe 9.2 feet) and you had to be triangulated an exact amount of feet away. That's a very limited sweet spot for the money.

 The Focal Grand Utopias (not the BE's) that another friend of mine has with Jadis components allow you to sit anywhere in the room and still hear a pretty accurate soundstage.

 With every pre-2005 Martin Logan that I've spent some serious time with (from $2700- $12K) if you moved the slightest bit the soundstage falls apart.
 Impossible for more than 1 person to use as a home theater.


----------



## darkninja67

Hales Transcendence 8. I recall just sitting there real quite with big grin on my face.


----------



## Duggeh

The QUAD ESL63. I'd give my left kidney for a pair of my own. Or better yet, the ESL989, or the new 2905.


----------



## hembergler

I hate to be biased, but they'd have to be my dad's pair of B&W Nautilus 802's. I haven't really seriously listened to much high-end gear other than them, but I just find them so musical and involving.


----------



## Snake

I've heard too many speaker systems to even begin to count - on the other hand, I have never heard a "perfect" speaker, all do something excellent but have some type of failing someplace else.

 So the best I can do is list the "memorables", the systems that impressed me, with comments:

 - B&W 802: I prefer these to 801's as 801's need a _huge_ space to "breathe" and that simply isn't available in most home installations. So 802's more "restricted" LF response fits well "into the space" they normal see themselves installed in and can sound truly wonderful (but are, truly, power hogs (only when we attached the legendary Citation XX did we truly find out how much...))

 - Celestion 600: with copper tweeter, a glorious midrange that truly redefines small speaker power requirements! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With the titanium tweeter, probably gains a bit more HF extension but loses, maybe, 0.5% of that "sweetness" (in other words, the loss "seems" there but you can't put your finger on it).

 - Wilson WATT / Puppy: sounds much larger than it really is

 - ITC 1/4 system: you've never heard of them, and it's a terrible shame. The ITC 1 is a transmission line-loaded 3-way micro monitor, silk dome tweeter and midrange, matched to a upwards-firing woofer with a outboard active line level (insert between preamp/amp or in tape loop) processor to make the response flat to 50Hz. The ITC 4's were an add on, years later, of a stereo pair of transmission line-loaded 12" subs with outboard active line level processor to make response flat to 20Hz. And no bull about that, either. Rich, the designer, came over with the 4's, set them up with our demo 1's using RTA, and played his own personal live digital PCM recording of the organ and choir of Boston's First Church of Christ Scientist in performance, tri-amped (monoblocks for the subs, stereo for the 1's).

 Ouch.

 Duck and run for cover.

 - some various Martin-Logans: very picky of system and placement, but when right gives a wonderful midrange with some "difficulties" in other areas. But when everything is right, the "difficulties" when you _do_ get that midrange is worth it.

 I did hear ESL63, DQ-10, etc. About the only speaker that I didn't get to experience, but wish I did, were Infinity IRS Beta. But still, "speakers are speakers" and maybe it's me just not being picky enough or realizing that they never truly sound "perfect", no matter how hard they try - so I've learned to make allowances. Or maybe it's the attitude you get after you've been in the business - that is, "Ho hum, another system..."


----------



## swt61

Sonus Faber Extremas from the 80's. I have heard bigger more expensive speaker systems, but these remain my all time favorites.


----------



## Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* 
_Sonus Faber Extremas from the 80's. I have heard bigger more expensive speaker systems, but these remain my all time favorites.











_

 

There's something magical about smaller speakers - that is, _imaging_, the thing larger speakers have difficulties doing thanks to diffraction and cabinet resonance. Most of my favorite speakers are either small (Celestion 600, ProAc Tablettes, ITC1, etc.) or have small enclosure pods for their midrange / HF drivers (B&W 800 series, etc.). "Impact" be damned - I'd rather have glory everywhere else.


----------



## Edwood

My absolute favorite where these ginormous electrostatics that were nearly floor to ceiling in an Alexis Park hotel room at CES '05.

 I can't remember which ones they were, but they sounded amazing. And they didn't have any dynamic drivers either, which was amazing.

 If I see them again, I'll be sure to take pics.

 -Ed


----------



## elrod-tom

I can think of two times...

 The first was listening to the Hales Trancedance 8's driven by Wadia Power DAC's at Wadia HQ in Saline, MI.

 The second was Magnepan 3.6's driven by some big tubed Audio Research amps at Audio Dimensions in Royal Oak, MI.

 In both instances, I'm sure that the gear driving them made a lot of the difference.


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I just heard some Martin Logan electrostats driven by a bunch of Krell gear last night at a Tweeter. It wasn't bad, but it could have been better. I thought it sounded kinda bright though, which was a major dissapointment._

 

That was probably due to the Krell gear. Hard & bright everytime I've experenced it. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* 
_I can think of two times...

 The first was listening to the Hales Trancedance 8's driven by Wadia Power DAC's at Wadia HQ in Saline, MI.

 The second was Magnepan 3.6's driven by some big tubed Audio Research amps at Audio Dimensions in Royal Oak, MI.

 In both instances, I'm sure that the gear driving them made a lot of the difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I heard the same Hales system and didn't like it. The room was partially to blame, but my first impression was someone left a sub turned up way too high. Major bass overload that muddied up the rest of the music. 

 I will agree with Tom on the Maggie 3.6. I love Maggies but don't have the room or amplifier power for them. 

 I currenly use Merlin VSM-MM speakers which are one of the best "normal sized" speakers that I have heard. Their little brother, the stand mounted TSM-MM with a REL sub isn't far behind either. 

 I aso like Quads (old & new), the Goldmund Active speaker system I heard was really nice, Martin Logans I liked last time I heard them, Pro-AC speakers were pretty good too. 

 I have heard Wilson's on several occasions, never liked them. 
 Cold, sterile, no soul, no life, artificial sound. Why the reviewers all like them I'll never know.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I just heard some Martin Logan electrostats driven by a bunch of Krell gear last night at a Tweeter. It wasn't bad, but it could have been better. I thought it sounded kinda bright though, which was a major dissapointment._

 

Heard the exact same setup at tweeter in December and pretty much had the same impressions. The ML's were the Aeon i's. Electronics were a $4K Krell CD/SACD player and a $2.5K Krell integrated. Also heard the $4K Focal Profile 918 and they sounded like an even worse value for the money. The room setup at that Tweeter wasn't too bad; I wonder what those speaks would sound like with different gear.


----------



## biph911

Best I have heard (well the ones I wanted to own the most) were Avalon Acoustics' Radian HCs as part of the "2C3D" system with Spectral components, MIT cables and room treatment by ASC. 

 I used to spend a decent amount of time at Progressive Audio in Columbus, Ohio and this system changed the way I think about home audio. It isn't the highest dollar system ever, but the synergy created by the complete system was nothing short of amazing. I listened to the Grand Slamms in the next room with their $100k monoblocks and $75k turntable and it wasn't the same. Progressive Audio gave me the opportunity to hear a lot of great systems (and meet Jim Thiel) but 2C3D is the one I would want in my home. That being said, I wouldn't turn down a free set of CS6's with some Audio Research components.


----------



## Wmcmanus

The best I've ever heard are the MBL 101E, which I now own. It took about 2 years of soul searching, but I finally pulled the trigger about 4 months ago and will never look back. I'm listening to them right now!

 They're not perfect by any means, and at 82 dB (in)efficient they need a LOT of power/current to get the best out of them, but that problem is now solved with a pair of MBL 9008A monoblocks and an MBL 6010D preamp. They seem to really come to life at about 85-90 dB and beyond, so I've got to be careful not to play them too loud all of the time. It's kind of addictive.

 Their major strengths are full scale dynamic impact and this uncanny sense of "being there" type of realism. It's hard to explain precisely but they're very lively and have incredible punch, as in punch you in the nose, knock you out flat on your back, bleeding all over the place, head spinning, and yet still grinning. But they also sound great at lower volume levels (or with more "peaceful" music). They have 3D holographic type of imaging unlike anything I've ever heard before. Each voice and instrument occupies it's own space, and no matter how complicated the passage is, nothing gets cluttered.

 My next step will be to build a better room for them. They're truly worthy of it. I'm thinking along the lines of a 22' x 30' x 16' home theater so they can fully open up. Of course that would mean that I'd need to add 2 pairs of MBL 121 speakers (surrounds and rears), an MBL 111RC center channel, and more electronics. Some day. Not any day soon, but some day. For now, I'm very very happy with my setup and the room limitations don't really bother me at all.


----------



## kontai69

The best speaker system I've heard were a pair of Wilson Audio Watt/Puppy's driven by all top-end Mark Levinson electronics (amp; preamp; DAC; transport). I listened to them at Audio Advice, a high-end stereo store in Raleigh, NC. The salesman let me play around with it for a half hour while he went away to terminate some speaker cables for me. They were playing Tracy Chapman's self titled CD. I cranked up the volume and the soundstage was MASSIVE. The sound was so clean. It must have been a >$50K system. When I went home, I put on the same CD on my system. It made me realize how average my stuff really was (NHT bookshelf speakers, NAD electronics).


----------



## 16hz lover

biph911 said:


> Best I have heard (well the ones I wanted to own the most) were Avalon Acoustics' Radian HCs as part of the "2C3D" system with Spectral components, MIT cables and room treatment by ASC.
> 
> I used to spend a decent amount of time at Progressive Audio in Columbus, Ohio and this system changed the way I think about home audio. It isn't the highest dollar system ever, but the synergy created by the complete system was nothing short of amazing. I listened to the Grand Slamms in the next room with their $100k monoblocks and $75k turntable and it wasn't the same. Progressive Audio gave me the opportunity to hear a lot of great systems (and meet Jim Thiel) but 2C3D is the one I would want in my home. That being said, I wouldn't turn down a free set of CS6's with some Audio Research components.


That room had the Avalon Eidelon speakers in it years ago with the Spectral system driving it, I feel that you must have experienced the same sensation of an illusion that the musicians were indeed in the room, good enough to fool a blind man.


----------



## wuwhere

I heard the WATT/Puppy with Mark Levinson amps once and I like them.

Then I listened to Mark Levinson's all Cello system with the big speakers Grand Masters. Just blew me away.


----------



## bagwell359

MBL 111's w/ Pass 350.5 about 10 years back

Verity Parsifals w/ Pass X150 (mine)

ML CLS IIz w/ Gradient subs w/ Pass X150 x2 (mine)

Duetta w/ Krell KSA-50 (mine) Scintilla w/ KSA-100 (at work)

ProAc EBS w/ Threshold Stasis 3 (mine)

2 pair Maggie MG-1 w/ Dyna 410 x2 (mine)

K-Horns w/ Levinson

Quad ESL 57 w/ Quad/Marantz

Pretenders: Ohm Walsh F's (ring like a telephone), Bose 901 (snort), Bertagni, Heil Air-motion (great tweeters, huge joke woofers)


----------



## mixman

Wilson/Watt Puppy's with Krell monoblocks. Most dynamic speaker system I have ever heard and I have heard many.
Martin Logan Prodigy's. Absolute best soundstage and imaging I have ever heard. The image was life sized. Listening to DSTOM, Pink Floyd sounded like they were in the room.
Love my Martin Logan Spires and Theos. Great tonality and super imaging for not a ridiculous amounts of money.


----------



## richard51 (Feb 12, 2019)

In Nearfield listening my MISSION CYRUS 781, treated by myself for a better sound, they are holographic fluid and natural... I pay them 50 bucks and I enjoy my music without any desire to upgrade....My best past speakers were Tannoy monitor gold they were very good...


----------

